# Did dreams tell you about twins?



## babyofTJandMD

Hi guys! This is my 4th pregnancy and I'm experiencing something I never did before. I've had a total of three dreams related to things by the pair and pregnancy during the last 2 weeks or so.
1- I dreamed about me telling my parents I was pregnant and then writing on a blue marker 2 different one digit numbers on the wall.
2- I dreamed about a double stroller, and 2 babies or toddlers inside of it, but I couldn't see who was on front ( It might have been a girl, Idk), I could only see a little boy on the back.
3- Last night I dreamed about lots of fish swimming in an aquarium, and next to them, there were 2 talking red birds in a cage. LOL
Am I going insane? LOL These are very strange dreams.

Well, I'm, 29 yrs old. There's actually a history of twins on my mom's side. There's actually 2 sets of twins in that side of my family.
The fact of the matter is, my dreams have always given me clues of what can actually happen but... on Monday I'll figure out 'cause I'm having my ultrasound, so I'll definitely keep you all posted.

What do you guys think? Also, did you have dreams like this before finding out you were having twins? Thanks!


----------



## kateyspires

i had 2 dreams up to 7 weeks when i found out about twins! and my 4 year old said i had 2 in their lol


----------



## babyofTJandMD

kateyspires said:


> i had 2 dreams up to 7 weeks when i found out about twins! and my 4 year old said i had 2 in their lol

lol thats funny, well congratulations! Can't wait to have my ultrasound on Monday.


----------



## zephyr

I dreamt twin girls a week or two before my scan. Then 2 nights before my scan I dreamt triplets.

We are having twins :) Found out at about 6 and a half weeks at our first scan.


----------



## beckyboo1980

I didn't have any dreams but can't wait to hear if your dreams were an indicator of something your body already knew! Good luck.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## babyofTJandMD

zephyr said:


> I dreamt twin girls a week or two before my scan. Then 2 nights before my scan I dreamt triplets.
> 
> We are having twins :) Found out at about 6 and a half weeks at our first scan.

OMG!!!! This is awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## babyofTJandMD

beckyboo1980 said:


> I didn't have any dreams but can't wait to hear if your dreams were an indicator of something your body already knew! Good luck.
> Beckyboo
> XXX

Yeah 
I wanna know if my dreams were trying to tell me that, I'll definitely update everyone Monday evening :)


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I didn't have any dreams but my mum had a dream about 18 months ago that I had twin boys, so she was right about the twins but not the sex!!

Good luck for Monday, can't wait for the outcome. xx


----------



## babyofTJandMD

xxxemsxxx said:


> I didn't have any dreams but my mum had a dream about 18 months ago that I had twin boys, so she was right about the twins but not the sex!!
> 
> Good luck for Monday, can't wait for the outcome. xx

Thx and congrats to you!! Countdown begins for ultrasound tomorrow at 2:50pm ET!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyofTJandMD

Hey guys!!! So it's not twins like my fiance also wanted but it's a healthy baby/pregnancy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 6 days ultrasound.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------

